

FB all-time low (21.86) - veyron
http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:fb

======
veyron
ZNGA also hit new low (2.85): <http://www.google.com/finance?q=znga>

------
supervacuo
If you like graphs: <http://www.facebookstockvalue.com/>

~~~
grailholder
I like graphs but google can do a way better job than that.

